# turbo placement?



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Is there any reason why most turbos sit high up in the engine bay? I was just wondering cause it seemed like i could design and equal length manifold a little easier if i place the turbo just under the lower edge of the altenator, centered on the block. The ac won't be a problem, since it is coming out before the turbo goes in. What do you think?


Dave


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The HotShot turbo kit has the turbo below the exhaust manifold.

http://www.hotshot.com/products_turbos.htm

Lew


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I believe he is saying like. Below the alternator.. like. wayyyy down there

Kiro, the reason yuo cannot put it so low, is due to the motor mount being in hte way, unless you had such a small turbo, it wouldnt matter.. but for hte most part.. it probably wont fit.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

the motor mount, i forgot that was there, guess i need to go and look again at what kind of fitment i can get. The TD04 i'm using is positivly small, but i don't think it's that small. ok, back to the drawing boards.

Thanks chuck. And it's k"O"ro, not k"I"ro.

"koroshiya" ( kO-rO-She-ya) is the japanese base word for " Assasin or Killer" this was my gaming name for delta force, just crossed over for ease of memory.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

koroshiya said:


> the motor mount, i forgot that was there, guess i need to go and look again at what kind of fitment i can get. The TD04 i'm using is positivly small, but i don't think it's that small. ok, back to the drawing boards.
> 
> Thanks chuck. And it's k"O"ro, not k"I"ro.
> 
> "koroshiya" ( kO-rO-She-ya) is the japanese base word for " Assasin or Killer" this was my gaming name for delta force, just crossed over for ease of memory.


lol.. no problem.. i once wanted to do that as well.. but that damn motormount is an issue..


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

another misguided thought i have, is trying to mount the alternator where the ac compressor was. I am counting it out, because i don't have a clue as to correctly drive it. What do you guys think?

Dave


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

are you removing the a/c?.. well i dont see why not, as long as you get the right sized belt, maybe lengthening some cables and what not. but theoretically.. as long as its still being belt driven, it will be fine.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

putting it that low may hamper the oil drain. I mean if its by the AC. the turbos rely on gravity to drain the oil back into the oil pan, if you have it by the AC its pretty much right by the oil pan and you'll need a sump and pump system to keep the oil from killing the turbo.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

James said:


> putting it that low may hamper the oil drain. I mean if its by the AC. the turbos rely on gravity to drain the oil back into the oil pan, if you have it by the AC its pretty much right by the oil pan and you'll need a sump and pump system to keep the oil from killing the turbo.


My HotShot kit has the turbo about as low as it can go without returning the oil to a lower location than the standard one. Here's the drain viewed from below:










Lew


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah but that is still well above the AC. maybe my mental picture has the wrong dimensions but i remember the AC as sitting right at the oil pan.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks guys, since i posted this this morning i talked to a couple of welding guys, i'm getting a log style do to ease of manufacture(=cheaper). maybe some other day i'll figure out how to move the altenator down to the AC spot, and build a equal distance manifold. but n ot today. just want to get this thing built. Still have 4-7 weeks since i put my ECU in the mail today. 


OH, great Turbo Gods, 
Hear my prayer, i ask that JWT to have an easy workload for the next month, so they can return my ecu faster. I promise to boost daily and to drive circles around others in your name

AMEN


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

get another ecu so you can drive your car in the meanwhile!  

since you're trying to do a low buck turbo setup I would think a log manifold would be right up your alley... equal length=more material, more welding, more money....


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

James said:


> get another ecu so you can drive your car in the meanwhile!



The ecu i sent off is the extra ecu, i have a 98' 200sx, i sent in a 95'

I still want it faster, because that and the manifold, plugs and orings are all thats left. I order the plugs and o-rings today will have next weds. The manifold i'm still looking, i have a motor side and a turbo side flange now, just need to get pipes and bends, looking for those this afternoon. The flanges were free do to Navy hookups, made on a cnc machine in a guys spare time. 

I swear i will have to put a "Sponsered by US NAVY" sticker on my car. Cause half the money saving items and most of my interior mods(in planning) will be provided for on scraps from Navy metal shops. Too bad i don't like the way the guys here weld. That would save some big money.

Dave

PS i got my exhasut piping in last night, 3" is positivly huge. I love it. I get my FMIC tomorrow, and injectors should be today or tomorrow. Closer and closer to boost


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

If your navy friends have free time have them make me two flanges that fit a T3 turbine! 

Ok so your questions answered? I'm going to close this thread then!


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

YOu can close it, if you want, send me a t-3 gasket, i'll get A flange made. 1/2" mild steel or 3/8" 4140 chromoly. 

BUT i want another set of eyes to look this over and tell me what they think. This is my design for a log style using a Mitsu turbo. KNowledgeable opinions please. After this then close it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well for one thing, you're gonna have a hard time fitting the turbo in that way. Your second problem is that tube is jutting out in the middle of nowhere and with a few cycles of the turbo you're going to have cracks unless you find a way to support the weight of the turbo. You might want to try the way Javier had his, with the flange right one the manifold itself. 

I'll leave it open since you have more pertinent questions.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

IF i did it that way, would i need to make the str peices coming from the ex flange long to fit the turbo under the mani with out hitting the block. i put the tube on it because the Mitsu turbo flanges and houseing line up long side front to back of the car, 90* out from where the T3 flange long side sits. The 2" tube is sch80, really heavy. All so the Mitsu Turbo flange has a 2" circle vise the rectanle of a T-series. Also That looks to be about the same place the HS manifold has the turbo flange, so clearances shouldn't be an issue. ( I think, only seen one pic of installed HS mani)

I just looked at my turbo again, i still need the out tube, but only about an inch(with a little lip wrapped for integrity) of it in stead of the whole bend.

Dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Have you tried it with the turbo on top of the manifold? I mean you just have to clock the turbine and compressor but it will solve the problem.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

I would have to buy/manufacture a new j pipe, the one that came with the turbo only goes on one way. buying those aren't cheap, almost as much as a whole mani.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> I would have to buy/manufacture a new j pipe, the one that came with the turbo only goes on one way. buying those aren't cheap, almost as much as a whole mani.


Hmm ok well if there is NO other way just make a bracket to support the weight of the turbo sitting way out there.


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

i was thinking of that, too. Thye turbo even has threaded holes that i won't be useingn for anything else, I bought the bolts to fit them, just incase i needed to use them for support. 

Dave


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

koroshiya said:


> The ecu i sent off is the extra ecu, i have a 98' 200sx, i sent in a 95'


dont forget to do the correct modifications to run that 95 ecu on your 98. here is a link to it: http://www.sr20development.com/LIBRARY/B14-GA16DE-95-96-ECU-IN-97-99-200SX-SENTRA.PDF

welcome to the club. :cheers:


----------

